# HP Quickplay buttons not working



## unique55 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello. I have a HP dv2000.

I've uninstalled and installed both quickplay & quickplay buttons.
None of my quickplay buttons work.
I can turn mute button off and on through volume control section manually. 
There's a problem with the buttons.
Any suggestions besides the software installation, as I've tried it 3 times.

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

try this...
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...3-1&lc=en&cc=us&os=228&dlc=en&product=1817074

and this..
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...0-1&lc=en&cc=us&os=228&dlc=en&product=1817074


----------



## unique55 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey thanks TriggerFinger, but both of those are already on my computer.
I re-installed them anyways, but nothing.

Anyone else have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

if the drivers are installed then you may check the hardware side of things. check the circuit board where these quickplay buttons/switches are located... it may need to be replaced.


----------

